# Best location in Ontario for a NEW BOW SHOP :)



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Eastern GTA. Nothing in the area at all, and a huge population.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Sorry to sound negative... but if you don`t own the property , have fishing and hunting supplies as well, it is almost an impossible go... yes there are just bow shops but the people live at the location ..and rent the premises to themselves etc etc etc.. archery alone almost a poor investment.. and you need a place for lessons and a shooting range indoor and outdoor as well to generate money with lessons and leagues and sanctioned tournaments... imho


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

Did some reasonable amount of research and like CLASSICHUNTER pointed out a few issues so have decided to drop the idea.

I think archery is awesome though as a standalone business it isnt profitable, it requires lots of things which NEED good investment 

Thanks for the help.


----------

